

Deleted Status Updates Appearing In Facebook Memorable Stories - solipsist
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/deleted_status_updates_appearing_in_facebooks_memo.php

======
Terretta
Facebook PR claims deletions "work their way through" logs, backups.

 _cough_

